# Utah lawmaker proposes bringing back firing squads for executions



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Utah lawmaker proposes bringing back firing squads for executions*

Published May 17, 2014
Associated Press
Facebook24 Twitter86 Gplus1








FILE: June 18, 2010: Bullet holes in the wood panel mark where Ronnie Lee Gardner was executed by a firing squad in Draper, Utah.AP
SALT LAKE CITY - In the wake of a botched lethal injection in Oklahoma last month, a Utah lawmaker says he believes a firing squad is a more humane form of execution. And he plans to bring back that option for criminals sentenced to death in his state.
Rep. Paul Ray, a Republican from the northern Utah city of Clearfield, plans to introduce his proposal during Utah's next legislative session in January. Lawmakers in Wyoming and Missouri floated similar ideas this year, but both efforts stalled. Ray, however, may succeed. Utah already has a tradition of execution by firing squad, with five police officers using .30-caliber Winchester rifles to execute Ronnie Lee Gardner in 2010, the last execution by rifle to be held in the state.

Ray argues the controversial method may seem more palatable now, especially as states struggle to maneuver lawsuits and drug shortages that have complicated lethal injections.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ring-squads-for-executions/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Or, the firing squad's modern cousin:
"Old Sparky"


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Sending murderers to their just desserts in the afterlife? I volunteer for that detail! Besides it's a chance to practice marksmanship.


----------

